# how many calories a day do i need to bulk up.



## scott199 (Jan 30, 2013)

how many calories a day will i need to bulk up? im 22 6ft 3 curently weighing 14 stone (196 pounds) aporox 14% bf (ruff estimate as using online calculator not calipors) my end goal is to be 15 stone with around 8% bf (so abs are clearly out). wondering how many calories i would need a day to achive this and how i should go about this.

for example should i try and bulk to say a higher weight then cut or will it be possible to shed the fat while bulding the lean muscle. ??

any advice be gratefully apricaited.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

You're looking at putting on 2 stone of muscle and losing a stone of fat..?

Natty or assisted?


----------



## scott199 (Jan 30, 2013)

L11 said:


> You're looking at putting on 2 stone of muscle and losing a stone of fat..?
> 
> Natty or assisted?


natty for time being. might run another course around the summer time. probs will depend on were im at.

not 2 stone is it that im curently carrying in fat. i work it out at 27.44 pounds of fat if i lost 2 stone of that wunt my bf be 0%? lol

what formula are you using as the 1 i am am myt not be right. its 196(body weight in pounds) divided by 14%(body fat percentage) witch comes out at 27.44. pounds witch is just under 2 stone isnt it. so lets say to half that to 7% wouldnt i have to lose a stone rather than 2??


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

:lol: 2 stone off muscle and loose a stone off fat lost ?

Are you on smack bro ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Unfortunately mate you won't be able to do what you propose


----------



## scott199 (Jan 30, 2013)

how come i wont be able to do this? surley im not the first person thats ever wanted to change there size a bit drastic. i meen surly every 1 has to start somewere.

what could be a bit more of a realistic goal then?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

scott199 said:


> *how come i wont be able to do this?* surley im not the first person thats ever wanted to change there size a bit drastic. i meen surly every 1 has to start somewere.
> 
> what could be a bit more of a realistic goal then?


Basic Nutritional Science, Lesson 1:

You must eat more calories than you burn to gain weight (muscle, OR fat), and you must burn more calories than you consume to lose weight (muscle, or fat).

Saying you can do both at once (naturally, of course) is like saying you can drive a car forward and backward at the same time!

Can you maintain muscle while dieting to a certain extent? Yes. Will you possibly look bigger if you strip away fat and keep most of your muscle? Absolutely.

But can you lose weight and gain weight at *ONCE*?

Class dismissed.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> Basic Nutritional Science, Lesson 1:
> 
> You must eat more calories than you burn to gain weight (muscle, OR fat), and you must burn more calories than you consume to lose weight (muscle, or fat).
> 
> ...


He never suggested doing both at once, he asked if he should bulk then cut..

The answer is yes, if you want to be 15 stone of lean muscle, unless you are the Incredible Hulks great grandson you are gonna need a **** load of steroids and even more food

Then a **** load of fat burners

That is if you want to do it in any reasonable amount of time, anyway


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

scott199 said:


> so lets say to half that to 7% wouldnt i have to lose a stone rather than 2??


pretty sure thats what I said.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

If you're close to 200lbs @ 14% BF, then surely you've been training long enough to know what you should/want to do?

If you haven't trained before, then I put £5 that you're not 14% and you need to cut


----------



## scott199 (Jan 30, 2013)

L11 said:


> pretty sure thats what I said.


sorry mate read what you put wrong lol i tought u said 2 stone of muscle n 2 stone of fat.

ye im not on about bulking and cuting at the same time thats prety much impossible. i have bin trainin for a good few years now just hit a bit of a wall since i have come off gear about a couple of months ago. maybe geting to 15 stone is a bit of a wild ambtion. all im after really is putin a bit more muscle on then strippin the fat and just seein were to go from there.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

im 6ft2" 200lb, just starting my bulk and on 5000-6000cals ed.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

stone14 said:


> im 6ft2" 200lb, just starting my bulk and on 5000-6000cals ed.


Is that all?

:rolleye:


----------

